# Sanitizing Bottles



## Peterock (Dec 31, 2010)

How do you sanitize for bottling?

Rinse bottle then dump a little sulfite soultion in each bottle and then drip dry?
or
Add small amount of dry sulfite directly into bottle and then rinse then drip dry?
or
Submerege them in soultion and let drip dry?
or
............????????...............

I'm trying to figure out if buying a jet bottle washer is worth it. Does it aid in elminating a extra step?

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2010)

Absolutely its worth while. It makes rinsing then out so much easier. I recommed the double bottles washer as its twice as fast and doesn't put pressure on you faucet.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Absolutely its worth while. It makes rinsing then out so much easier. I recommed the double bottles washer as its twice as fast and doesn't put pressure on you faucet.



Dan is recommending the Double Blast bottle washer manufactured by Fermtech. But it doesn't sanitize bottles which is the bigger part of the original post.

Personally I do the following...

1. clean bottles.
2. rinse well with a bottle washer (eg the Double Blast)
3. sanitize bottles using a vinator (http://www.finevinewines.com/p-749-4818.aspx)
4. drain bottles on a bottle tree

Note I do not rinse after sanitizing. Now I'm ready to bottle.

Steve


----------



## Boyd (Dec 31, 2010)

I wash,(with soap and bleach), rinse, and dry.

Store in a large box covered with a large plastic bag until needed.

Rinse with k-meta solution when ready to bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Dan is recommending the Double Blast bottle washer manufactured by Fermtech. But it doesn't sanitize bottles which is the bigger part of the original post.
> 
> Personally I do the following...
> 
> ...



Steve thanks for the follow up. I was on my DROID when I responded. I do exactly the same as you.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree and exactly as the others! The vinator and bottle tree it sits on are priceless tools in the scheme of things and makes just another process of wine making enjoyable.


----------



## Peterock (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok so a small follow up question
I'm going to start brewing beer, so my question is can I use the same vinator for both wine and beer bottles? Will the very small amount of the two diffirent sanitizers used in the same vinator effect either the beer or wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope. Rinse it out when your done and you'll be fine


----------

